# water softener not used for 4 years



## airtas (Jun 2, 2012)

Just added salt to my water softener that has not been used for 3-4 years

The water is a little yellowish, is this rust?

Can I fix this?

Any damage done to the softener by not filling it with salt it for 4 years?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 2, 2012)

Full of bacteria, rust, iron, calcium, arsenic, etc....
Replace it.


----------



## airtas (Jun 3, 2012)

if the unit wasn't bypassed is the unit still running with no salt in the tank?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 3, 2012)

If there was no salt in the tank then the media is most likely unsalvagable.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 4, 2012)

It is very important whether the unit was bypassed or not for that 4 year period.  If it was, it should be very close to how it was four years ago.  I would run a cap full of bleach into the brine tank to help disinfect it.  Then run it through a full backwash.   If your showers begin to be slippery in a week or so, your good to go.

If it wasn't bypassed, you may have turned the media into a rock.


----------



## airtas (Jun 23, 2012)

what do you mean by the media?


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 24, 2012)

The media is the resin that does the actual softening.  The particles that the water runs through for ion exchange to take place.


----------

